# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Order of Names

## jimredman

Hello!  I am very new at learning Russian, and my question is:
What is the normal order of names in Russian?  Is the surname first, as it is in Asia, or last, as is Western countries?

----------


## MasterAdmin

It depends on which of _three_  possible names you want to use! 
First name, patronymic, surname
Владимир Владиморович Путин 
or first name, patronymic
Владимир Владимирович 
or first name, last name
Владимир Путин  
And if it is put on paper (as a roster) then the surname comes first, followed by first name and, often a patronymic as well.
Путин Владимир Владимирович

----------

